
Google fixes major Gmail bug seven hours after exploit details go public - mzs
https://www.zdnet.com/article/google-fixes-major-gmail-bug-seven-hours-after-exploit-details-go-public/
======
mzs
Was this the reason for the outage?

[https://ezh.es/blog/2020/08/the-confused-mailman-sending-
spf...](https://ezh.es/blog/2020/08/the-confused-mailman-sending-spf-and-
dmarc-passing-mail-as-any-gmail-or-g-suite-customer/)

edit: I see that there was a HN post about the blog post earlier with
discussion

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=24229180](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=24229180)

